
What Are Alexa and Google Home Missing? - SidekicksCo
Http://www.SidekicksCo.com
======
SidekicksCo
I tried buying a shoe using Alexa, and this idea was born... a holographic fun
AI assistant... would appreciate your feedback:-)

